# module fbdevhw not found



## hvn (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi,

I just installed FBSD 7.2 with graphics on a PIII with 256 MB RAM. Now I have 2 problems:
1: when starting the default xinitrc by startx, twm comes up and directly freezes. What can I check or do about this?
2: after this I've installed fluxbox, but starting it aborts on the message that module "fbdevhw" cannot be found. Earlier it couldn't find modules "savage" and "fbdev", which I installed then from the packages list. So now I've searched on the packages list again, and cannot find the module for "fbdevhw". Where can I find it?

Thanks.


----------



## tangram (Jul 14, 2009)

Which graphics card are you using?

Have a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log and go over the warnings (WW) and errors (EE).

Posting both the log and your /etc/X11/xorg.conf will help troubleshooting.


----------



## hvn (Jul 14, 2009)

dmesg says it's a Savage4. There's no /etc/X11/xorg.conf. I tried to attach Xorg.0.log, but it is seen as an invalid file. Renamed it to Xorg0log, but still seen as invalid. permissions are 644. The only EE I see is about fbdevhw.


----------



## tangram (Jul 14, 2009)

Have a look at http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/x-config.html to configure X11 and obtain a /etc/X11/xorg.conf.

With the its recent version X11 has gained autoconfiguration capabilities and that's why you don't have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf. The configuration file however helps alot when troubleshooting looking at the log.


----------



## hvn (Jul 14, 2009)

Ok, forgot about that. Now I'm testing with xorg.conf.new. I've added DefaultDepth, HorizSync en VertRefresh. It still doesn't work ok. The message I keep getting is "failed to set mtrr: invalid argument". Can't find this in the log though. And trying to find out why "dri" doesn't get loaded.


----------



## Bunyan (Jul 15, 2009)

hvn said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I just installed FBSD 7.2 with graphics on a PIII with 256 MB RAM. Now I have 2 problems:
> 1: when starting the default xinitrc by startx, twm comes up and directly freezes. What can I check or do about this?



Add the following lines to the top of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerFlags"
        Option	"DontZap" "Off"
	Option  "AllowEmptyInput" "Off"
	Option  "AutoAddDevices"  "Off"
        Option  "AutoEnableDevices" "Off"
EndSection
```


----------



## hvn (Jul 17, 2009)

Thank you for the answer. I added the lines, but it had no positive result. Any other suggestions? I read that fbdevhw shouldn't be used anyway. Is that correct?


----------



## mecano (Jul 20, 2009)

hvn said:
			
		

> And trying to find out why "dri" doesn't get loaded.



do you have 

```
Load  "dri"
```

in the Section "Module" in your xorg.conf ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 20, 2009)

"dri" is loaded by default.

Xorg.log:

```
(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.
```


----------



## adamk (Jul 20, 2009)

It might be that the Savage4 GPU doesn't support direct rendering under FreeBSD.  

The full /var/log/Xorg.0.log file would really help.  If you are enable to attach it here for some reason, you can always use a pastebin service like http://pastebin.com/ and just give us the link to it.

Adam


----------



## hvn (Jul 21, 2009)

Attached is the message I get on screen. The Xorg.0.log is too large to post here. URL: http://pastebin.com/m1566e4b0


----------



## hvn (Jul 21, 2009)

New link to Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/d3e2c7f9c


----------



## adamk (Jul 21, 2009)

```
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
(WW) Disabling Mouse0
(WW) Disabling Keyboard0
```

Since you are defining your own Mouse and Keyboard devices in your xorg.conf file, remove the AllowEmptyInput option.


----------



## hvn (Jul 22, 2009)

I removed it, but it's still not working.


----------



## Nesha (Aug 28, 2009)

Adding this lines to /etc/rc.conf soved problem for me.


```
moused_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES" 
hald_enable="YES"
```


----------



## hvn (Aug 29, 2009)

Nesha said:
			
		

> Adding this lines to /etc/rc.conf soved problem for me.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Thank you for replying. Apart from "dbus" I already had them in rc.conf. Unfortunately, adding "dbus" doesn't seem to be a solution for my problem.


----------



## maujiq (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi,

same problem here. fbdevhw module does not exist. I use 8.0 beta2, X compiled from sources inside virtualbox, host os is xp pro on thinkpad t43.

There is a /usr/local/lib/modules/linux/libfbdevhw.so and libfbdevhw.la but seem not to be used.

Does anyone had this problem? Please report.

Best regards from Germany

PS.
I use freebsd from version 1.0.0.0.0.0... still have working 2.2.8 with services for telephone, fax, switching light and much more... Using 4.8 for writing with groff, but want to update now.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 1, 2009)

What driver do you use in your xorg.conf?

If you use Savage you want this to be "savage" and have x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage installed.


----------



## Nesha (Sep 2, 2009)

I have 7.1 in virtual box, compiled from the latest ports source. For some reason fbdev appears to be set as default display driver if no other specified. Try vga.


----------



## maujiq (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you for your suggestions. After compiling Xorg server, it asked for vesa and fbdev drivers. I installed both, but now it asks for fbdevhw. Will try to use vga now.


----------



## maujiq (Sep 2, 2009)

In device section of xorg.conf was listet driver as fbdev, which I changed to vesa. Not it works. Thank you very much for help.


----------



## pe3sos (Oct 25, 2009)

Hy everyone,

I had the same erorr and I copy  file /root/xorg.conf.new to /etc/X11/xorg.conf and no this error but i have another problem 


when i try to run X -configure my process stops at


....
_List of video drivers:
        ati
        radeon
        mach64
        nv
        r128
        radeonhd
        vmware
        openchrome
        intel
        i810
        fbdev
        vesa
(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"


Xorg detected your mouse at device /dev/sysmouse.
Please check your config if the mouse is still not
operational, as by default Xorg tries to autodetect
the protocol.

Your xorg.conf file is /root/xorg.conf.new

To test the server, run 'X -config /root/xorg.conf.new'_


any ideea?

PS my mouse is a PS/2 mouse and is at /dev/psm0


----------



## adamk (Oct 25, 2009)

That's what 'Xorg -configure' does.  Did you attempt to start X after you copied the xorg.conf.new file to /etc/X11/xorg.conf?  Did it work? If not, what happened?

Adam


----------



## pe3sos (Oct 25, 2009)

Hy everyone,


before copy /root/xorg.conf.new to /etc/X11/xorg.conf    sigle line what i change in xorg.conf is the mouse at mouse from /dev/sysmouse to /dev/psm0

=>> /etc/X11/ is empty 
1.At at startx i see mouse mouving and the keyboards works.
Ctrl+Alt+f1 and i see this first erorr
Module fbdev not found and i reinstall this :module fbdev
than i run again startx and
module fbdevhw not found i try to search in ports fbdehw but no found
2.Any time i run Xorg -configure i have same the erorr tha i mentioned before. and no choise.
Actually i try to edit the /root/xorg.conf.new   but no way the X change it again

uname -a
FreeBSD XXXX.com 8.0-CURRENT-200905 FreeBSD 8.0-CURRENT-200905 #0: Mon May  4 21:11:26 UTC 2009     root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64

my video card is nvidia gforce fx5500 gigabyte


----------



## adamk (Oct 25, 2009)

1) You don't need fbdevhw if your card has a native driver.

2) In your previous post you showed the output of 'Xorg -configure'.  But there is no error in there. Nor are you supposed to get any choice.  All it does is autogenerate a hopefully usable xorg.conf.new file.

What happens when you try to start X with the new xorg.conf file?

Adam


----------



## pe3sos (Oct 25, 2009)

plus some info at X -modulepath s


```
Before reporting problems, check [url]http://wiki.x.org[/url]
        to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Oct 25 18:34:52 2009
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(EE) Failed to load module "extmod" (invalid argument(s) to LoadModule(), 1)
(EE) Failed to load module "record" (invalid argument(s) to LoadModule(), 1)
(EE) Failed to load module "dbe" (invalid argument(s) to LoadModule(), 1)
(EE) Failed to load module "glx" (invalid argument(s) to LoadModule(), 1)
(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (invalid argument(s) to LoadModule(), 1)
(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (invalid argument(s) to LoadModule(), 1)
(EE) Failed to load module "nv" (invalid argument(s) to LoadModule(), 1)
(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:
no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
         at [url]http://wiki.x.org[/url]
 for help.
Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
```


----------



## adamk (Oct 25, 2009)

Sounds like you don't have all the necessary parts of Xorg, but without seeing all of /var/log/Xorg.0.log, that's hard to judge.

Adam


----------



## pe3sos (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks a lot,i did what you said, and my startx works now and there are no erors.I am installing now gnome2.
thanks again adamk


----------

